# Ooooh Iran is banning US citizens from entering their f**kd up country.



## MarathonMike (Jan 28, 2017)

What a joke. Iran props up Assad's inhuman regime, they refuse to take in any Syrian refugees themselves and then they whine about Trump temporarily banning Muslims until we can figure out Obama's jacked up system for resettlement. Cut off ALL AID to Iran, and if they fuck with any of our ships or crew, blow them out of the water. Hey Iranian goat humpers: Welcome to the post-Obama world.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 28, 2017)

America's problems with the middle east are all self inflicted.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 28, 2017)

Shit.  Now I'll have to change my travel plans.  What's Syria like this time of year?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> What a joke. Iran props up Assad's inhuman regime, they refuse to take in any Syrian refugees themselves and then they whine about Trump temporarily banning Muslims until we can figure out Obama's jacked up system for resettlement. Cut off ALL AID to Iran, and if they fuck with any of our ships or crew, blow them out of the water. Hey Iranian goat humpers: Welcome to the post-Obama world.


Well, in all fairness, the Russians are on the side of Assad and the Iranians.

No one is blocking Muslims as such.

Trump is wisely following Jimmy Carter's approach: cut off all people from certain countries before being carefully vetted.

If the American people had done that to any NY candidate for President, we all would have been far better off.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> America's problems with the middle east are all self inflicted.




Yep, its' all on us.  ME was a virtual paradise from time of Mohammed. Are we to blame for them wiping out Lebanon too?


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 28, 2017)

So Iran won't be able to take American's hostage anymore?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 28, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Shit.  Now I'll have to change my travel plans.  What's Syria like this time of year?



Yep,  no stopping by to see Dani67 anymore and eat Lentil soup with mutton.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 28, 2017)

So where are the young recent converts to Islam supposed to go for bomb making school?


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, Trump hasn't banned Muslims from the US. Looks like Iranians fall for Democrat Fake News too. Trump has implemented the limiting of Immigration from known Terror-Haven nations like Syria, Iraq, Iran, Libya, and so on. Muslims will still be coming to the US. 

But that being said, if i were Iran, i would ban US Citizens too. The US is the enemy. Why would Americans be going there? So i'm fine with it banning Americans. That's its right as a sovereign nation.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> America's problems with the middle east are all self inflicted.



I couldn't agree more. We believe in life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Our laws are largely dictated on the freedom of the individual. We don't believe in making our women second class citizens, killing apostates, or rapeing children. Indeed that is a self inflicted wound that creates ripples throughout the Middle East. But that doesn't mean that we should reverse our values to become more likeable to the Middle East.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2017)

Tit for tat.  Let the games begin.
All those years of careful diplomacy to keep the bombs in their silos, now undone.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots (Jan 28, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> What a joke. Iran props up Assad's inhuman regime, they refuse to take in any Syrian refugees themselves and then they whine about Trump temporarily banning Muslims until we can figure out Obama's jacked up system for resettlement. Cut off ALL AID to Iran, and if they fuck with any of our ships or crew, blow them out of the water. Hey Iranian goat humpers: Welcome to the post-Obama world.



Oh thank God! No more coming to the rescue of wacky Americans who travel to Iran.


----------



## owebo (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> America's problems with the middle east are all self inflicted.


Your Obama better hurry.....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 28, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Shit.  Now I'll have to change my travel plans.  What's Syria like this time of year?




Deadly


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 28, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Shit.  Now I'll have to change my travel plans.  What's Syria like this time of year?



*"Shit. Now I'll have to change my travel plans. What's Syria like this time of year? "
*
Well Syria is so so, but Beirut serves a better Conifer cocktail darling 







I completely recommend the Conifer Cocktail, people here already know that I'm a Cocktail Aficionado.

¾oz Pear Brandy, ¾oz Green Chartreuse, ¾oz Maraschino Liqueur, ¾oz Dry Vermouth, 6 Droplets of Spruce Essence and a Maraschino cherry.

Shaken but _not _stirred, WTF is wrong with people who commit the ultimate sin of stirring a Cocktail


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 28, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > America's problems with the middle east are all self inflicted.
> ...



Actually, he's somewhat correct.  Our foreign policy has played a role in the catastrophes that have gone on over there for the last 70 years.  We are, in fact, directly responsible for today's radicalized Iran.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 28, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



Yes and the disaster begin with the 1953 coup d'état where the CIA was directly involved in the overthrow of Iran's democratically elected Prime Minister Mohammad Mosaddegh.

The British with the Americans did this (British Codename Operation Boot, American Codename Operation Ajax)

Mohammad Mosaddegh wanted to audit the books of the Anglo-Persian Oil Company (APOC) and also to reduce APOC's control of Iran's oil, APOC refused to allow this, as they would, so the Iranian Parliament voted to nationalise the Iranian oil industry and they also expelled all foreign representatives of APOC from Iran.

So of course Prime Minister Mosaddegh had to go and so Britain (MI6) and America (CIA) jointly organised the overthrowing of his Government and installed the Western Puppet Mohammad Reza Pahlavi, who had been the Shah of Iran since 1941 to not run Iran, but to just sit there and allow British and then also American oil companies to rape Iran of her oil and give the Iranian people peanuts from the profits.

A nation has a right to OWN it's OWN resources, why shouldn't Iran have nationalised it's OWN oil industry.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 28, 2017)

Iran's alt-right is no doubt foaming at the mouth in celebration of this.  Just like their counterparts in the U.S. over the Muslim ban.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...




Indeed.  As this was essentially the same scenario Castro pulled; tossed out US corporations.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots (Jan 28, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Iran's alt-right is no doubt foaming at the mouth in celebration of this.  Just like their counterparts in the U.S. over the Muslim ban.



I've never understood the use of the word "alt right." Generally by definition this means those who do not fit in with the traditional views of your normal Republicans. Perhaps we should label socialists and communists, the alt left? But that wouldn't make sense as their views are mainstream among today's democrats. Well I guess I've answered my question then. Alt right it is.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Shit.  Now I'll have to change my travel plans.  What's Syria like this time of year?
> ...



I don't know.  You had me up until the Christmas tree drops.  I think I might prefer to drink a good Sequoia, or  Pecan tree with my Vermouth.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



And leftists continue to undergo their pilgrimages to Cuba, as there is no longer a Soviet Union, in the hopes of experiencing the paradise they want to share with all of us.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 28, 2017)

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



We were sharing Cuba like it was an american state bubby, member that?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



This is why it's very hypocritical of Washington DC to comment about other nations interfering in other nations, with Washington DC's long track record of either directing organising coup d'état's or indirectly organising coup d'état's, it's the ultimate in naked hypocrisy for any Administration in Washington DC to criticise any other nation on this specific subject.

More recently, look at the disaster of Iraq, there was no need to remove Saddam Hussein, whilst he was a POS, he at least kept the Radical Islamist's under his heel, now post-Saddam ISIS are controlling a quarter of Iraq, including Mosul, which the Iraqi Army are once again attempting to retake from ISIS.

The same in Libya with Muammar Gaddafi which was even more insane, this because Gaddafi several years earlier had been brought in from the cold and was assisting the West in the fight against Al-Qaeda.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> America's problems with the middle east are all self inflicted.


America doesn't have problems with the ME.  We have problems with the actions of certain governments in the ME and certain movements, ISIS, etc., in the ME.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



And it's sooo much better now. But no, I was a negative 80 years old then.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> America's problems with the middle east are all self inflicted.



The continued problems are because we haven't done what needs to be done to rid ourselves of them.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 28, 2017)

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> ...



And as such, there is much you need to learn.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > America's problems with the middle east are all self inflicted.
> ...



Well go git-r-done pard, good luck with it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



Too many pussies like you in Congress on the left that don't have the guts to do it.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



And whilst you school me can I have one of your Che t-shirts?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 28, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



*"I don't know. You had me up until the Christmas tree drops. I think I might prefer to drink a good Sequoia, or Pecan tree with my Vermouth."*

The 6 drops of Spruce Essence actually compliments the other ingredients and makes it divine, you should try it.

You'd prefer a good Sequoia or Pecan tree, well it could be worse, you might take a fancy to one of those mega California Redwoods and they cause immense indigestion, so I wouldn't recommend you go there


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Absolutely mam.  Course there is all that business about Saddam and Gaddafi pulling their oil production off of the dollar as a currency. 

And we've been fucking about in Haiti and South America forever.  We simply do not walk our own talk and it seems too much to ask of this power structure.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 28, 2017)

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> ...



Can we get a Saul Alinsky name drop on this thread as well since we can't have a serious converation?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 28, 2017)

I expect the libs even now are preparing to file suit to get their right to be a hostage back.....


----------



## Rocko (Jan 28, 2017)

Iran won't be able to bitchslap Trump the way they did obozo. I'll tell you that much.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 28, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> So where are the young recent converts to Islam supposed to go for bomb making school?



The Clinton Foundation will build them new schools, in Red States.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 28, 2017)

Does this ban mean no more Public Television* Rick Steve's travel* shows from the ME?


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



Ooooo!!! Can I borrow your copy of that as well? I'll bet it's all bookmarked and underlined right next to your copies of Das Kapital, and Lenin's "on imperialism."


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 28, 2017)

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> ...



Cen we get a Bill Ayers in here?


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



See your cell phone contact list.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 28, 2017)

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> ...



Anyone else you want to get in here hon?


----------



## dani67 (Jan 28, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> What a joke. Iran props up Assad's inhuman regime, they refuse to take in any Syrian refugees themselves and then they whine about Trump temporarily banning Muslims until we can figure out Obama's jacked up system for resettlement. Cut off ALL AID to Iran, and if they fuck with any of our ships or crew, blow them out of the water. Hey Iranian goat humpers: Welcome to the post-Obama world.





Foreign Minister of Islamic Republic of Iran




*Javad Zarif* ‏@JZarif 
Unlike the U.S., our decision is not retroactive. All with valid Iranian visa will be gladly welcomed. #MuslimBan 7/7

#MuslimBan shows baselessness of U.S. claims of friendship with the Iranian people while only having issues with the Government. 4/7

#MuslimBan will be recorded in history as a great gift to extremists and their supporters.1/7


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 28, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> What a joke. Iran props up Assad's inhuman regime, they refuse to take in any Syrian refugees themselves and then they whine about Trump temporarily banning Muslims until we can figure out Obama's jacked up system for resettlement. Cut off ALL AID to Iran, and if they fuck with any of our ships or crew, blow them out of the water. Hey Iranian goat humpers: Welcome to the post-Obama world.




good


----------



## owebo (Jan 28, 2017)

dani67 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > What a joke. Iran props up Assad's inhuman regime, they refuse to take in any Syrian refugees themselves and then they whine about Trump temporarily banning Muslims until we can figure out Obama's jacked up system for resettlement. Cut off ALL AID to Iran, and if they fuck with any of our ships or crew, blow them out of the water. Hey Iranian goat humpers: Welcome to the post-Obama world.
> ...


Remember when Obama let the citizens of Iran die in the streets....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 28, 2017)

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Iran's alt-right is no doubt foaming at the mouth in celebration of this.  Just like their counterparts in the U.S. over the Muslim ban.
> ...



*their views are mainstream among today's democrats.*

whats left of the democrats that is 

most normal folk have fled or are fleeing the party


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



I like your hammer and sickle pj's.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> America's problems with the middle east are all self inflicted.



Are you stupid in the head the Middle East has been fighting with each other since the beginning of time… God you're gullible little motherfucker… LOL


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots (Jan 28, 2017)

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> ...



Oh, and triggley puff too!


----------



## Rustic (Jan 28, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


...or koch brothers, in all 57 states under sniperfire?


----------



## dani67 (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## sartre play (Jan 28, 2017)

Is not going there how we check to see there are no nukes being built?


----------



## Clementine (Jan 28, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> What a joke. Iran props up Assad's inhuman regime, they refuse to take in any Syrian refugees themselves and then they whine about Trump temporarily banning Muslims until we can figure out Obama's jacked up system for resettlement. Cut off ALL AID to Iran, and if they fuck with any of our ships or crew, blow them out of the water. Hey Iranian goat humpers: Welcome to the post-Obama world.




As if that will affect their lucrative tourist trade.    Holy crap, these people are insane.    About as bad as some Hollywood celebrities threatening to stop making movies to punish America for rejecting liberalism.

Bring it on.     LOL


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 28, 2017)

Guess I will have to change my Summer vacation plans now sure hope I can find something better than the Middle East.


----------



## Freewill (Jan 29, 2017)

When are the left wingers going to declare war on Iran as they did Russia?  Isn't Iran meddling in our internal affairs?

Iran says to ban U.S. visitors in retaliation to Trump move


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 29, 2017)

Does this mean Tehran is off the spring break party town list?


----------



## HaShev (Jan 29, 2017)

Wait, I thought there was always a ban?
DON'T THEY arrest all American tourists as spies all the time?  You mean they won't let them in to be arrested now?

Everyone stop having a cow over this, what the media fails to mention is the fact the Gov't has info we don't have.  I'm also guessing the last administration left us with to many holes that they have to shut it down till they create the security they deem necessary (hence temp ban) as in better computerized file sharing and lists and checking out (vetting) systems etc....our identities are being stolen by not so clever American Muslim converted wives of immigrants who are using their wives to collect info for sake of snagging our identities to get in the country here and abroad whether bad intentions or not we are being violated and the system is broke and needs a quick gauge of how to weed out the fakes that can hide names on the lists we gather.  The ones crying foul are usually the ones who'd cry loudest when it's their identity breached or loved one harmed in an incident.
All those countries have had total over 2000 front door (airport) attempts in by listed terrorists, now figure how many more slipped through the back door with your  id's?


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 29, 2017)

Who in their right mind would want to go to Iran (or anywhere else in the Middle East)  anyway?


----------



## HaShev (Jan 29, 2017)

Yeah virtual reality 3d pyramids of Egypt are so much safer and no need to spend days getting sand out of every crevice of your body and worrying about your hotel being seiged by booking the wrong week.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 29, 2017)

Mr Clean said:


> Who in their right mind would want to go to Iran (or anywhere else in the Middle East)  anyway?




This just in North Korea said no more party's on its wonderful beaches and 5 star resorts


----------



## Desperado (Jan 29, 2017)

Now that is an interesting idea.  Not only should the US ban people from certain countries from entering the United States, we should also ban American citizens from traveling to those same countries. We already have the precedent set with travel ban to Cuba.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 29, 2017)

Freewill said:


> When are the left wingers going to declare war on Iran as they did Russia?  Isn't Iran meddling in our internal affairs?
> 
> Iran says to ban U.S. visitors in retaliation to Trump move



I wasn't aware that herds of Americans were clamoring to rush into Iran, anyway.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 29, 2017)

Mr Clean said:


> Who in their right mind would want to go to Iran (or anywhere else in the Middle East)  anyway?


obama, maybe bernie, assuming they started with a right mind, which is iffy.


----------



## HaShev (Jan 29, 2017)

Obama maybe to pick up his  Iran deal cash out the back door of the deal.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 29, 2017)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > When are the left wingers going to declare war on Iran as they did Russia?  Isn't Iran meddling in our internal affairs?
> ...


. You would be surprised as to what the libs would want to do.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 29, 2017)

Well there go my vacation plans!


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 29, 2017)

Iran will probably be using these issues to kick out monitors in order to shield it's future nuclear ambitions. Look for it..


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 29, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Not really, but I've noticed that their sympathy for violent, anti-American nations generally is expressed from the safety of America.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 29, 2017)

_*DAMN*_......I wanted to spend the next 6 years in an Iranian prison.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 29, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> _*DAMN*_......I wanted to spend the next 6 years in an Iranian prison.



you can spend next 6 years in my villa on the beach 
i have jetsky and pool 
i have wine and viskey and pork too . please  just dont drink in street


----------



## shimon (Jan 29, 2017)

I see...I wonder how this ban will affect voting in the UN or will those nations diplomats have diplomatic immunity...lol... On a more serious note can someone tell me if Iran has stopped building replicas of an American aircraft carrier to practise sinking of it or are those guys allowed to come into the states to take a closer look so they can figure out how to actually achieve their goal...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 29, 2017)

*Merged identical thread. Starts about 2:30PM today..  *


----------



## dblack (Jan 29, 2017)

Duh? Trump is trying to provoke a war with them. 

Pre-Emptive Attack Iran Bill Active in US House


----------



## rhodescholar (Jan 30, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Well, Trump hasn't banned Muslims from the US. Looks like Iranians fall for Democrat Fake News too.



It wouldn't be the first time the iranian filth did that:

Iran’s Top News Agency Reposts ‘Onion’ Article as Fact | TIME.com

The problem is if iran bans american visitors, how will they continue to kidnap them?


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 30, 2017)

rhodescholar said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Trump hasn't banned Muslims from the US. Looks like Iranians fall for Democrat Fake News too.
> ...



Yes, banning Immigration from Iran doesn't =  'Muslim Ban.'

Trump has implemented limits on Immigration from certain chaotic dangerous nations. Iran is one of them. I support him 100%.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jan 31, 2017)

dblack said:


> Duh? Trump is trying to provoke a war with them.
> 
> Pre-Emptive Attack Iran Bill Active in US House



Given that the iranian scumbag filth murdered or maimed THOUSANDS of US soldiers in iraq, I think you have it backwards about who started what war.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 2, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> So where are the young recent converts to Islam supposed to go for bomb making school?



Hey, now.  This is the 21st century, even if the terrorists seem to mostly live in the 4th century.  They can always set up online education classes like the other schools.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 2, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



No, no I wouldn't.  However, I've noticed that liberals often extol the superiority of other countries while remaining safely ensconced in the "eeeevil" US.


----------

